# Tattoo



## Illuminatos (1. November 2008)

Edit: Das Tattoo ist drauf. Poste es, sobald es abgeheilt ist! Ihr sollt ja wissen, wofür ich euch so genervt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

wenn du eine normal lange hose trägst, wie soll das tattoo, wenn es vom fuß bis zum unterschenkel geht, sofort auffallen?


----------



## Illuminatos (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn du eine normal lange hose trägst, wie soll das tattoo, wenn es vom fuß bis zum unterschenkel geht, sofort auffallen?



Es soll eben nicht auffallen. Deswegen möche ich es ja dort haben.

Grüße


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Es soll eben nicht auffallen. Deswegen möche ich es ja dort haben.
> 
> Grüße


hab das 2. nicht übersehen... schade über mich <.<


----------



## Illuminatos (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hab das 2. nicht übersehen... schade über mich <.<



Bei sovielen Kommata passiert sowas schonmal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Bei sovielen Kommata passiert sowas schonmal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^
aber back to tattoo: ich finde tribals meist aussagelos.
klar, wenn es dein einziges tattoo bleibt wirste wissen, wofür es steht.
oder willst das tattoo gar net speziell als "erinnerung" an die prüfung haben? sondenr nur als belohnung, wenn dus schaffst?


----------



## Illuminatos (1. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ^^
> aber back to tattoo: ich finde tribals meist aussagelos.
> klar, wenn es dein einziges tattoo bleibt wirste wissen, wofür es steht.
> oder willst das tattoo gar net speziell als "erinnerung" an die prüfung haben? sondenr nur als belohnung, wenn dus schaffst?



Eher als Belohnung. Es ist zwar nicht so Tiefschürfend wie bei anderen, die Tattoos haben, doch mit 18 Jahren gibt es nicht alt zu viel Bedeutendes an das man sich erinnern könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem steh ich auf Tribals :-P


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2008)

Ich empfehle einfach:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf die Brust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klein, fein, unscheinbar und solange du nicht als Bademeister arbeiten willst, fällt es auch nicht auf :-D


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

Was bringt dir ein Tatoo,wenn es keiner sieht?
Ich will jetzt nicht sagen,man sollte sich entweder den ganzen Arm vollmalen lassen oder garnicht,aber so ist es doch so,als ob man sich ...neue Schuhe kaufen würde und sie in den Schrank packt,wenn du verstehst *g*


----------



## Illuminatos (1. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Was bringt dir ein Tatoo,wenn es keiner sieht?
> Ich will jetzt nicht sagen,man sollte sich entweder den ganzen Arm vollmalen lassen oder garnicht,aber so ist es doch so,als ob man sich ...neue Schuhe kaufen würde und sie in den Schrank packt,wenn du verstehst *g*



Ich möchte eines, dass man im Beruf nicht sieht. Da ich aber nur wenige Minuten von Strand entfern wohne, soll man es sehen, wenn ich es will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit.: Beruflich geh ich für einige Jahre zum Bund und da wäre es halt unangebraucht, wenn ich mir was auf die Stirn tättowieren lasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und da wäre Bein / Fuß schon angebracht, weil man dann halt je nach Kleidung selbst bestimmen kann, ob mans sieht oder nicht.
Außerdem...mach ich es ja nicht für die Allgemeinheit^^


----------



## Illuminatos (1. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich empfehle einfach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da bin ich zu mager für  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch wenn ich mit dem Gedanken schon gespielt habe, muss ich zugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (1. November 2008)

Gabs hier nocht mal nen Thread wo sich ein User das Horde-Emblem auf den Oberarm hat stechen lassen? Das sah, so weit ich mic herinnern kann, ziemlich cool aus, vor allem denken die meisten nicht-wowler das es einfach ein cooles tribal is


----------



## Illuminatos (1. November 2008)

Ja stimmt, das gabs hier mal, allerdings wüsste ich ja, was es ist. Und darauf leg ich keinen Wert. Schließlich bleibt das Tattoo ein bissl länger. Und wenn dann in...10 Jahren jahren mal jemand fragt... nunja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber kennt denn niemand eine Seite, wo man ein bisschen Inspiration bekommt?


----------



## Illuminatos (2. November 2008)

Habe heute von einem Laden gehört, der wohl recht gut scheinen soll. Werde mich morgen dort mal beraten lassen.
Wenn ihr trotz allem noch eine Seite kennt, in der schöne Tattoos ( am besten Tribals ) zu sehen sind, wäre ich dafür trotzdem dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## Stoffl (2. November 2008)

Tribals würde ich dir nicht empfehlen,
weil jeder Idiot mit einem auf'm Arm 
oder sonstwo damit rumrennt. Wenn 
dann geh zum Tätowierer deines
Vertrauens informier dich über mögliche
Motive, die z.B. auf deinen Unterschenkel
passen und dort auch gut aussehen.
Die haben immer die dicksten Kataloge
voll mit zig Motiven. Da findest du bestimmt
was originelleres als ein Tribal.


----------



## Independent (2. November 2008)

Hm...Ich habe was gegen Tattoos die keine Story haben...is irgendwie einfallslos.

Und bei der Berufsache....Wenn mein Chef mich so nicht akzeptiert, dann bin ich sowieso in der falschen Firma

Da fällt mir ein, meint ihr ich krieg n Job als Undercoverbulle mit meinen ACAB-Tatt? Ich meine...das is doch ne perfekte Tarnung*g*


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Hm...Ich habe was gegen Tattoos die keine Story haben...is irgendwie einfallslos.
> 
> Und bei der Berufsache....Wenn mein Chef mich so nicht akzeptiert, dann bin ich sowieso in der falschen Firma
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, meint ihr ich krieg n Job als Undercoverbulle mit meinen ACAB-Tatt? Ich meine...das is doch ne perfekte Tarnung*g*


sag einfach, wenn jmd fragt: das steht für automobil club achenberg


----------



## Avyn (2. November 2008)

Ich persönlich halte auch nichts von Tribals, aber ich denke das ist eine Geschmackssache. Dennoch solltest du dir überlegen ob du nicht irgendetwas hast was dir etwas bedeutet oder was dein Leben ausmacht. Ein Tattoo ohne Geschichte ist wie Modeschmuck den man einach nicht mehr wechseln kann. Irgendwann kannst du's einfach nicht mehr sehn weil es keine tiefere Bedeutung für dich hat. Wenn du mit 18 nichts erlebt hast was für dein restliches Leben von Bedeutung ist warte doch noch ein bischen.


----------



## Independent (2. November 2008)

Avyn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte auch nichts von Tribals, aber ich denke das ist eine Geschmackssache. Dennoch solltest du dir überlegen ob du nicht irgendetwas hast was dir etwas bedeutet oder was dein Leben ausmacht. Ein Tattoo ohne Geschichte ist wie Modeschmuck den man einach nicht mehr wechseln kann. Irgendwann kannst du's einfach nicht mehr sehn weil es keine tiefere Bedeutung für dich hat. Wenn du mit 18 nichts erlebt hast was für dein restliches Leben von Bedeutung ist warte doch noch ein bischen.




Schön geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (3. November 2008)

Auch ich muss sagen das ich tribals als tattoos nicht gerade "ansprechend" finde. sie einfach zu nichts sagend selbst wenn das tattoo auch nichts aussagen soll. als stelle für das tattoo würd ich noch eins der beiden schulterblätter vorschlagen. dann kann das tattoo auch etwas größer ausfallen oder muss keine bestimmte form aufweisen.
ich persönlich hab auch schon mit dem gedanken eines tattoos auf dem schulterblatt gespielt. da am besten etwas keltisches. dachte da an den fenruswolf oder Hugin und Munin( jeweils einer auf ein Schulterblatt)

edit: hab da was gefunden was tribal und das hugin und munin verbindet gefunden. falls dich es interessiert hier das bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. November 2008)

Ich denke Tribal-Tattoos sind seit einiger Zeit eine ziemliche Modeerscheinung.
Jeder zweite der ein Tattoo hat wird mittlerweile irgendwo ein Tribal mit sich 
herumtragen.
Klar, sind ganz nett anzuschauen aber wie einige schon sagten sind sie auch nichts
was wirklich eine Aussage hat.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Tattoo schon was individuelles sein, am besten noch
mit einer Aussage...oder nem Erinnerungswert.
Man darf nicht vergessen, das man sowas im Optimalfall sein Leben lang mit sich
rumschleppt.

Wenn du dein Tattoo an einer Stelle haben willst, die nicht direkt auffällig ist, dann
mach dir besser ein nicht zu großes Tattoo auf den Oberarm, so das du es immer noch
mit nem Shirt verdecken kann.
Erstens ist es ne coole Stelle und zweitens lässt sichs viel besser herzeigen wenn es dann
doch mal einer sehen soll^^


----------



## traix (3. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Abend liebe Community,
> 
> ich möchte mir, wenn ich Ende November meine Führerscheinprüfung bestehe, ein Tattoo stechen lassen.
> Soweit zum Hintergrund
> ...


also ich habe beide unterarme fast zu-denke dran.-du wirst es für immer haben-überlege es dir ganu-
was du willst und wie gross^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## traix (3. November 2008)

aso-und tribals sind 80er tattoos-
ich finde sie nicht gut-langweilig und nixsagend-
was wiederum geil ist sin maori tribals-die haben bedeutung-
ansonnsten würde ich mir nie mehr ein tribal machen-ich habe mir 1987 eins machen lassen-und finde es mitlerweile nicht mehr so toll-deswegen wird es bald überarbeitet und weggecovert^^
ich finde aber das muss jeder selber entscheiden-
ich liebe tattoos und werde mir noch mehr machen lassen-
den name und den ersten herzschlag von meine  ersten sohn-
und die anfangsbuchstaben von meiner frau meinem sohn und mir-aber als römische zahl
also quasi für F=XI----J=XX--L=XII
is noch bissel platz-
denke dran Tattoos is auch Sucht-bei einem bleibst meistenz nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vickie (3. November 2008)

Also ich kann von meienr Seite aus nur sagen: Wade ist super Platz für ein Tattoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich arbeite in einem Betrieb wo sichtbare Tattoos auf Teufel komm raus verboten sind aber da lange Hosen pflicht sind ist die Wade der optimale Platz.
Vorallem kannst du in jeder Lebenslage durch lange oder kurze Hose entscheiden ob es jemand sieht ......


----------



## nalcarya (3. November 2008)

Zurück zur Frage wo man interessante und vor allem auch (größtenteils) als Tattoo geeignete Motive findet:

http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=designs...os&order=24




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder den künstlerisch begabten Bekannten deiner Wahl fragen ob er sich nach deinen Wünschen etwas tolles ausdenkt. Ich persönlich habe auch schon mehr als 3 Motive entworfen/gezeichnet (_nicht_ gestochen... aber ich weiß worauf bei einer Tattoovorlage ankommt, damit sie gut umzusetzen ist) die nun auf jemand anders Haut prangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (3. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Es soll eben nicht auffallen. Deswegen möche ich es ja dort haben.
> 
> Grüße


Hab ich was verpasst, oder waren Tats nicht gerade zum Auffallen gedacht?


----------



## vickie (3. November 2008)

Wieso müssen Tattoos auffallen?
Es kann ja auch sein das es nur für dich wichtig ist und du nicht zu der neuen Modeerscheinung gehörst^^
Wie viele Leute haben Intim-Tattoos, die sieht man ja auch nicht...... Nur der derzeitige Partner halt.

Also das Tattoos auffallen müssen / sollen halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Ein Tattoo muss nur für dich wichtig sein oder eine Bedeutung haben, alle Leute die es wegen der Mode tragen sind in meinen Augen geistig nicht ganz auf der Spur.
Denn das sind die, die es dann nach 5 Jahren weghaben wollen weil es nicht mehr im Trend ist.....


----------



## David (3. November 2008)

vickie schrieb:


> Wieso müssen Tattoos auffallen?
> Es kann ja auch sein das es nur für dich wichtig ist und du nicht zu der neuen Modeerscheinung gehörst^^
> Wie viele Leute haben Intim-Tattoos, die sieht man ja auch nicht...... Nur der derzeitige Partner halt.
> 
> ...


Hmm, davon hab ich gehört, aber ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen.
Was für eine Bedeutung hat denn ein Tat? Für dich persönlich meine ich.
Keine Ahnung, aber wenn dann würde ich mir etwas tätowieren lassen, das man auch sieht.
Intim-Tat wär nix für mich. ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (3. November 2008)

Danke für die tollen Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings habe ich nun eine, noch wichtigere Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich gehe wahrscheinlich als Zeitsoldat zum Bund, und in diversen Foren wird gesagt, Es ist egal ob einer Tattoos hat, solange es von der Uniform verdeckt wird.
Das wäre ideal, da ich es ja an der Wade haben will. Andere sagen aber, dass ein Tattoo, egal wo es auch ist, immer deine Beurteilung verschlechtert.
Ich habe da versucht heute bei dem zuständigen Kwea anzurufen, um das zu klären, aber seit 15.00 Uhr gehen die lieben Leute ja nicht mer ans Telefon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wisst ihr da etwas genaueres?

Ist auch meine letzte Frage zum Thema, versprochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke für die Antworten,

Illuminatos


----------



## nalcarya (3. November 2008)

Ein guter Freund von mir ist vor kurzem Unteroffizier (bei der Luftwaffe) geworden und er hat sowohl an der Wade (ne Art Wunde wo ein Auge in der Mitte sitzt), als auch an einem Unter-&Oberarm (ein Spinnennetz mit Mittelpunkt auf dem Ellbogen) Tattoos. Hängt wahrscheinlich aber auch individuell von deinen direkten Vorgesetzten ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit:* deine Signatur ist seltsam abschreckend und faszinierend in einem... was schluckt der Kerl da? O_o


----------



## Illuminatos (3. November 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ein guter Freund von mir ist vor kurzem Unteroffizier (bei der Luftwaffe) geworden und er hat sowohl an der Wade (ne Art Wunde wo ein Auge in der Mitte sitzt), als auch an einem Unter-&Oberarm (ein Spinnennetz mit Mittelpunkt auf dem Ellbogen) Tattoos. Hängt wahrscheinlich aber auch individuell von deinen direkten Vorgesetzten ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe danke.
Was der da schluckt ist ein stark alkoholisches Getränk. Den genauen Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr, aber man trinkt es halt, während es brennt. Gibt viele Videos in denen man sieht wie man es NICHT macht^^

Edit: Ich frage nämlich, weil ich noch zum Sporttest in Wilhelmshaven muss, bevor entschieden wird, ob die mich nehmen. Und ich hab in nem Forum mal gelesen, dass ein Tattoo Feherpunkte geben soll. 
Ich werde aber auch morgen nochmal rum telefonieren


----------



## Minati (3. November 2008)

Da ich selber mehrere Tattoos habe, kann ich dir folgendes sagen:

Was andere hübsch oder scheiße finden, kann dir egal sein, da du dieses Tattoo nur für dich stechen lässt. Und Tattoos müssen nicht zwangsläufig eine Bedeutung haben. 

Wegen des Aussehens deines Tribals: Lass dir von deinem Tätowierer nen Entwurf machen. Diese 08/15-scheiße aus dem Katalog hat jeder - auch wenn sich Tribals nicht wirklich voneinander unterscheiden.

@traix: Maori-Tattoos sind die Schmetterlinge von morgen. Bald werden alle Maori-Tatts tragen. So war das mit den Tribals, den Sternen, den Blumen, den Schmetterlingen und auch die momentane Ich-trage-einen-Totenkopf-im-Mädchenformat-Tatts.

Fazit: Lass dir das stechen, was dir gefällt. Achte nicht auf die anderen, ob ihnen das Motiv zusagt oder nicht. Es ist DEIN Körper, es ist DEIN Leben und es ist DEIN Tattoo. Ob es nun eine Bedeutung hat oder nicht ist dir alleine überlassen.


----------



## Illuminatos (4. November 2008)

@Minati,
Danke für diese tolle Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe Gestern eine Anfrage an die Bundeswehr geschickt und heute Antwort bekommen.
So lange sie von der Uniform verdeckt und nicht Verfassungswidrig sind, gibt es keinerlei Probleme. *freu*
Ich werde mir heute einen Termin zur Beratung machen lassen und denke, dass, wenn die Fragen ausgeräumt sind und mir der Laden gut gefällt, ich es noch diese Woche stechen lassen werde.
Der Laden soll übrigens der beste Kiels sein und der Eigentümer leitet wohl jedes Jahr die Tattoo-Convention hier. Na mal schauen, ob er vertrauenswürdig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann vielen Dank an alle Antworten, weniger Dank an die Flames  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## todesfritte (4. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klassiker!


----------



## Templer2k (5. November 2008)

Ich habe ein Tatoo das vom hals bis zum fusknöchel geht ist mit keltischen knoten usw. mir gefällt es immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja das getränk heist b52 ^^ is sehr lecker ^^


----------



## Minati (5. November 2008)

OT: B52 hab ich am Wochenende auch getrunken, bloß mit Strohhalm *kicher*

OnTopic: Wenn du nun schon beim Tätowierer wegen Gespräch warst, kannst du uns ja auch ezählen, wie du dich entschieden hast :-)


----------



## Illuminatos (5. November 2008)

Joa... Ich war Gestern beim tättowierer. Der Laden heißt übrigens Tattoo-Point Kiel. Hat auch eine Homepage. Da bin ich auch auf den gekommen. 
Die Homepage: Das Studio macht einen sehr sauberen Eindruck. Der Tättowierer nicht so, aber ich glaube, die sehen alle so aus^^ (nicht böse gemeint)
http://www.tattoo-point-kiel.de/
Habe mich mit ihm unterhalten und mir einen Termin für nächsten Montag geben lassen. Dann kann ich sicher sein, dass es verheilt ist, wenn ich zum Bundeswehr-Einstellungstest kann.
Und es wird ein Tribal auf der Wade. Größe, Stelle, etc. besprechen wir am Montag. Ich sag ihm wie ichs mir vorstelle und er entwirft mir dann eines.
Meiner Mum hab ichs gestern gesteckt, war ziemlich schockiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab sie gefragt, ob sie mitkommen möchte, sie hat 'ja' gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Vater ist heute dran, hoffe er nimmt es so  hin wie sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde das Tattoo hier posten, sobald ich es habe.

Grüße

PS. Wünscht mir Glück, dass er mich nicht enterbt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (5. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Joa... Ich war Gestern beim tättowierer. Der Laden heißt übrigens Tattoo-Point Kiel. Hat auch eine Homepage. Da bin ich auch auf den gekommen.
> Die Homepage: Das Studio macht einen sehr sauberen Eindruck. Der Tättowierer nicht so, aber ich glaube, die sehen alle so aus^^ (nicht böse gemeint)
> http://www.tattoo-point-kiel.de/
> Habe mich mit ihm unterhalten und mir einen Termin für nächsten Montag geben lassen. Dann kann ich sicher sein, dass es verheilt ist, wenn ich zum Bundeswehr-Einstellungstest kann.
> ...


Das klingt nach "Happy End" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meinte eben: Olol who the fuck is Harry von BIGBROTHER??


----------



## Illuminatos (5. November 2008)

Harry war glaube ich in einen der Ersten Staffeln von BB? Ka, macht sich aber gut als Werbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein Vater hat nur gelacht und mir geschichten aus seiner Dienstzeit erzählt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *schweiß von Stirn wisch*


----------



## Minati (5. November 2008)

Also mal ganz ehrlich: Sauber gestochen ist was anderes. Die Outlines sind nicht ebenmäßig, das ausmalen klappt auch nicht wirklich toll.

Aber okay, musst du wissen.


----------



## Avyn (5. November 2008)

Wenn ich mir die Website so anschau find ichs sehr interessant was für Tattoos sich manche Leute stechen lassen...
irgendwer rennt jetzt mit nem riesigen Star Wars Tattoo auf dem Rücken rum und ein anderer hat nun ein weiteres Auge am Hinterkopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (6. November 2008)

Nunja...Wenn die Leute es schön finden...^^
@Minati: gerade die Tribals find ich sauber gestochen, gerade Linien, kräftig,... 0o


----------



## Illuminatos (21. November 2008)

So, jetzt habe ich seit diesen Montag ein Tribal auf der Wade. Ich finde es sehr schön geworden, habe da jetzt aber doch noch eine Frage an diejenigen von euch, die ebenfalls tättowiert sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich halte mich natürlich an die Pflegetipps, die mir der Künstler empfohl. (3-4 Tage lang Wundschutzcreme und dann weitere 2-3 Tage lang Melkfett auf die Wunde)
Soweit sogut, ABER : 
Ist es normal, dass etwa eine viertel Stunde lang nach dem eincremen das Tattoo "subbt"? Das noch Farbe rauskommt, war mir klar, aber das ist jetzt 4 Tage her und es wirft nach dem Eincremen immer noch Farbblasen auf dem Bein. Es sieht so aus, wie es klingt, aber eine andere Beschreibung hab ich für dieses Phänomen nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist das denn normal?

Schon einmal danke für die antworten und Grüße,

Illuminatos


----------



## Minati (21. November 2008)

Also das dir dein Inker Melkfett empfiehlt ... ich weiß nicht so recht. Bleib lieber bei Bepanthen bis es vollständig abgeheilt ist. Mehrmals am Tag ganz dünn draufschmieren. Nicht kratzen, nicht knibbeln, nix am Tattoo machen.

Vielleicht bist du ja gegen die Wundheilsalbe oder das Melkfett allergisch?

Eine Tätowierung braucht nun mal seine Zeit um vollständig zu heilen. Lass viel Luft ran. Nach ein paar Wochen müssten dass diese "Farbblasen" weg sein. Falls nicht - auf jeden Fall nochmal deinen Inker fragen und es ihm zeigen. Er weiß am besten, was das ist und was gemacht werden muss :-)

P.S. Mein nächstes Tattoo kommt auch demnächst. Ich sag nur: Tattoo Convention in Berlin *freu*


----------



## Qonix (21. November 2008)

Vieleicht ist das Tattoo auch so schlecht, dass das Bein kotzen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (21. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Vieleicht ist das Tattoo auch so schlecht, dass das Bein kotzen muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Davon geh ich erstmal nicht aus, es ist wirklich gut geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Allergie kann ich ausschließen, ich habe am vorletzten Montag (10.11.) die Umrisse machen lassen und habs da genauso behandelt. Gut, bei den dünnen Linien sieht man sowieso nicht viel, aber eine Allergie hätte ich dann wohl trotzdem bemerkt. Viel Luft lass ich auch dran, trage seit Montag keine Hosen mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber danke für die ganzen Möglichkeiten! Hatte mir halt Gedanken gemacht, da die Umrisse nach 2 Tagen keine Farbe mehr abgaben... liegt aber bestimmt daran, weil die Wunde sowieso winzig war und es deswegen nicht so auffiel.

Grüße


----------



## Minati (21. November 2008)

bei viel ausgemalter fläche kann es schon dazu kommen, dass es sifft :-)
wobei ich sagen muss, dass meins recht pflegeleicht war (viel, viel farbe und könnte eine seite der wade einnehmen (von der größe her)


----------



## Asoriel (21. November 2008)

mich würde jetzt ehrlich gesagt doch mal interessieren, wie dein Tattoo aussieht, evtl. kannst ja mal n Bild hochladen. Ach ja, und du hast geschrieben, dass du es quasi als Belohnung für den Führerschein hast stechen lassen? Na dann Glückwunsch, den hast in dem Fall ja wohl bestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (21. November 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> mich würde jetzt ehrlich gesagt doch mal interessieren, wie dein Tattoo aussieht, evtl. kannst ja mal n Bild hochladen. Ach ja, und du hast geschrieben, dass du es quasi als Belohnung für den Führerschein hast stechen lassen? Na dann Glückwunsch, den hast in dem Fall ja wohl bestanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Foto möchte ich auf jeden Fall einmal reinstellen! Ihr sollt ja wissen, für was ich euch so genervt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Möchte es aber erst reinstellen, wenn es so gut wie abgeheilt ist, mit Schorf und stoppeln siehts einfach nicht so schön aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Joa, mein Tattoo hab ich mir ja, wie gesagt, am Montag den 17. stechen lassen. Am Dienstag den 18. habe ich meine Theorieprüfung mit 0 Fehlerpunkten bestanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne Art vorzeitige Belohnung also! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (21. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Joa, mein Tattoo hab ich mir ja, wie gesagt, am Montag den 17. stechen lassen. Am Dienstag den 18. habe ich meine Theorieprüfung mit 0 Fehlerpunkten bestanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da warst du dir ja sehr sicher, aber Glückwunsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (mir wurd ein Gummibaum zur bestandenen Prüfung geschenkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Illuminatos (22. November 2008)

Gummibäume find ich aber auch nicht schlecht, ich hätte selber gerne Pflanzen, aber bei mir gehn sogar Kakteen ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich möchte eines, welches mich, egal wo es mich beruflich mal hinzieht, nicht störend ist. Es soll also nicht an eine Stelle, wo man es, egal was man trägt, sofort auffällt. Deswegen dachte ich an ein Tribal, welches sich vom Fuß zum Unterschenkel zieht. Nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tribals sind voll 1990, da kannste dir direkt das baywatchlogo tätowieren lassen.


----------



## Illuminatos (22. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> tribals sind voll 1990, da kannste dir direkt das baywatchlogo tätowieren lassen.



Bissl spät dieses Comment, außerdem ist es mir doch wurscht, was gerade im Trend ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tribals gefallen mir halt.
Wenn man sich nur nach trend tättowieren lässt, bereut man es nach kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nur nach trend tättowieren lässt, bereut man es nach kurzer Zeit.




wenn man sich nach nem trend von 1990 tätowieren lässt nicht?


----------



## Illuminatos (22. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> wenn man sich nach nem trend von 1990 tätowieren lässt nicht?



Was weiß ich was 1990 fürn Trend war? da bin ich geboren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mit deinem Comment kann man ja alles Ablehnen/ schlecht darstellen, etc.! Schließlich war alles irgendwann mal ein Trend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Was weiß ich was 1990 fürn Trend war? da bin ich geboren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


is doch egtl egal, was er davon hält, oder obs iwann ma ein trend war, wenn es dir gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(hehe,aber tattoos nur nach nem trend stechen wäre echt sche***)
naja, auch gz zum lappen und zum tattoo


----------



## Minati (24. November 2008)

Solange es ihm gefällt, kann es euch doch egal sein, was es ist und ob es mal Mode war oder nicht. Es ist sein Körper.
Ignorantes Volk *tze* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

